# Darf sie das?



## Lurst (15. Juli 2009)

Huhu liebe buffed community
folgende situation:
Heute in der Englischstunde hab ich mal wieder anschiss gekriegt und musste nach der Schulstunde zur Lehrerin vor um mit ihr zu reden.
Sie meinte sie müsse mich erziehen und ich müsste dann die Hausordnung schreiben. Ich meinte dann das sie weniger Wert auf "Erhiehung" legen soll und ihre Mühe in den Unterricht stecken damit der Notendurchschnitt der Klasse in Englisch besser wird. Daraufhin meint sie: "So du kriegst jetzt einen Verweis wegen Respektlosigkeit"
Nun wollt ich euch mal fragen ob sie das darf. Ich hab sie ja nich irgendwie beleidigt oder so oder?
danke im voraus


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

du hast ihr gesagt, dass sie ihren job nich richtig macht. das kratzt arg an mancher leute ego und kann zu harten reaktionen führen^^
aber ich denk mal du wirst nicht viel machen können, solltest es aber versuchen!


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Dich vom Unterricht verweisen wenn Du den Unterricht störst darf sie grundsätzlich, ja. So wie ich das rauslese hast Du ja während dem Unterricht Mist gebaut und nicht erst nachher im Gespräch. Aber was bedeutet in dem Fall vom Unterricht verweisen? Für den Rest der Stunde? Für den Rest des Semesters? Zweiteres dürfte sie dann vermutlich nicht einfach so, ersteres schon.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Ein Verweis ist doch nur sowas wie eine Verwarnung Davatar.

Und das war respektlos und frech von dir, keine Frage und demnach darf sie das.


----------



## Deanne (15. Juli 2009)

Erst mal wäre es nett, zu erfahren, wegen was du zum Gespräch bestellt wurdest. Sie wird dich sicherlich nicht ohne Grund die Hausordnung abschreiben lassen, da wird schon etwas vorgefallen sein. Und ich kann gut nachvollziehen, dass sie sauer wird, wenn du erst ihren Unterricht störst und dann noch "patzige" Bemerkungen von dir gibst. 

Und wie mein Vorredner schon sagte: sie darf dich als Lehrperson durchaus des Unterrichts verweisen, wenn du den Ablauf der Stunde störst. Immerhin schadest du damit auch deinen Mitschülern und störst deren Aufmerksamkeit. Für das ganze Schuljahr dürfte sie dich allerdings nicht verweisen, solche Entscheidungen liegen nicht in ihrem Kompetenzbereich.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Um weiteren Missverständnisen vorzubeugen



> Ein Verweis ist:
> [...]
> * eine schriftliche Missbilligung von Regelverstößen, besonders im Schul- und Ausbildungswesen, siehe Tadel


siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verweis


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

kleine anmerkung: verweis muss nich unbedingt bedeuten, dass man wirklich verschwinden muss. es kann auch einfach nur den charakter einer verwarnung haben.

EDIT: knapp daneben is auch zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

manchmal frage ich mich wirklich wieviele leute mich schon auf ignore haben O_o

*edit*
gott sei dank - trolli wohl nich =)


----------



## Deanne (15. Juli 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> kleine anmerkung: verweis muss nich unbedingt bedeuten, dass man wirklich verschwinden muss. es kann auch einfach nur den charakter einer verwarnung haben.
> 
> EDIT: knapp daneben is auch zu spät
> 
> ...



Okay, das scheint unterschiedlich gehandhabt zu werden. Ich erinnere mich daran, dass ein Verweis in meiner Schulzeit bedeutet hat, dass der jeweilige Schüler den Unterricht für den Rest der Stunde auf dem Gang verbringen durfte.


----------



## Lurst (15. Juli 2009)

Naja Verweis(Brief nachhause)
und ich musste vor weil ich mit meinem Nachbar geschwätzt habe


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Ahso wenn es Verweis im Sinne von Verwarnung darf sie das ohne Probleme, ja. Ich dachte hier gehts mehr um nen Rauswurf aus der Stunde oder sowas.


----------



## Dispair (15. Juli 2009)

ganz einfacher tip...

leuten die am längeren hebel sitzen, nicht auf den schlips treten;
hilft in fast allen lebenslagen, und beugt ärger und problemen vor


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Ich würde ja sogar noch hinzufügen, dass ich froh bin, dass es Lehrerinnen wie deine Lehrerin gibt, die sich noch um die Erziehung von Kindern kümmert. Wenn die Lehrer sich da etwas mehr engagieren würden, wäre in Deutschland einiges besser.

Und deine Antwort war patzig und in beleidigender Absicht ausgesprochen, das willst du nicht leugnen, oder?

Ich hoff einfach mal du lernst daraus =)

*edit*
Da hat Dispair vollkommen Recht. Auch genau *das* muss man in der Schule lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Dispair schrieb:


> ganz einfacher tip...
> 
> leuten die am längeren hebel sitzen, nicht auf den schlips treten;
> hilft in fast allen lebenslagen, und beugt ärger und problemen vor


Das stimmt, aber das ist ne Lektion die jeder selbst lernen muss. Aber es hilft schwer, das schon zu Schulzeiten zu lernen und nicht erst im Berufsleben.
Deine Lehrerin darf übrigens noch wesentlich mehr. Grundsätzlich sind ihre Möglichkeiten ungefähr folgende:
- Dich verwarnen (was sie getan hat) mit oder ohne Brief nach Hause.
- Dir Strafaufgaben geben
- Dich nachsitzen lassen

oder beim Wiederholungsfall:
- Dir härtere Strafaufgaben geben, wie zB an nem Mittwoch Nachmittag dem Abwart helfen das Schulhaus zu putzen
- Dich komplett vom Unterricht freistellen (wobei sie das vermutlich nur in Absprache mit dem Schulrektor darf)

Uh...wenn ich mich da an meine Schulzeit zurückerinnere...ich wurde sogar 2x zum Putzen beim Abwart aufgeboten weil ich ab und zu diese "Verschlafphasen" hab, die ca 2 Wochen dauern und bei denen ich jeden Morgen verschlafe. Da kann man sich wesentlich schönere Dinge vorstellen die man von 13-17 Uhr an nem Mittwoch im Sommer machen könnte, an dem man eigentlich nachmittags frei hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Glück hab ich heute flexible Arbeitszeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Da gibts 2 Seiten:

*1) Die rechtliche Seite*

Rein rechtlich darf sie dich vom Unterricht ausschließen, jedoch muss sie erst ihren Vorgesetzten darüber in Kenntnis setzen.
Ergo -> Hin zum Direktor, Ablauf schildern - dann steht fest ob sie darf oder nicht. Ein Lehrer ist wie ein Cheffe dein Vorgesetzter und Lehrberechtigter. Das heißt, du musst deine Regeln befolgen (da gehört zB dein recht gemeins Verhalten ihr gegenüber nicht dazu) - sie jedoch ebenfalls gegenüber der Schulleitung

*2) Die Seite des gesunden Menschenverstands*

Links rein - rechts raus.
Stumm nicken und tolerieren was sie sagt.
Lehrer sind am längeren Ast. Wenn sie das Gefühl hat zu triumphieren, dann bekommt sie vllt sogar ein schlechtes Gewissen und is zukünftig "netter" zu dir.

Aber etwas "dagegen tun" würd ich nicht. Sonst sieht sie dass du bockst undn Revoluzzer bist, dann kannst du dir sicher sein dass du mit der Frau noch öfter nen Krieg hast ;}


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber etwas "dagegen tun" würd ich nicht. Sonst sieht sie dass du bockst undn Revoluzzer bist, dann kannst du dir sicher sein dass du mit der Frau noch öfter nen Krieg hast ;}


Vor allem wird sie das dann den andern Lehrkräften sagen und Du bist im Vorneherein schon das Problemkind wenn Du nen neuen Lehrer hast.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Links rein - rechts raus.
> Stumm nicken und tolerieren was sie sagt.



Äh, ja ne is klar.

Wie wäre es mit:
Zuhören, verstehen & bereuen, es das nächste mal besser machen und ein anständiger Mensch werden?


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Äh, ja ne is klar.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit:
> Zuhören, verstehen & bereuen, es das nächste mal besser machen und ein anständiger Mensch werden?


Hahaha, auf Facebook würde jetzt stehn "Davatar likes this." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hahaha, auf Facebook würde jetzt stehn "Davatar likes this."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


trolli nüch...


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit:
> Zuhören, verstehen & bereuen, es das nächste mal besser machen und ein anständiger Mensch werden?


Ich bitte dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vor allem wird sie das dann den andern Lehrkräften sagen und Du bist im Vorneherein schon das Problemkind wenn Du nen neuen Lehrer hast.


das kann echt nervig werden...
und achja: als ich den thread im forum gesehen habe dachte ich erst, es wäre wieder so porno spam...
"darf sie das?"
darf dieses luder das egtl?? *insert strange link here*


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Ich mein, vielleicht sie die Lehrerin auch einfach dumm, das kann niemand von uns hier jetzt beurteilen und das gibt es sicher auch. Aber ich find es kritisch einem "Kind" in einem Forum zu raten, er möge doch einfach jegliche Erziehung ignorieren. Stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage wie alt Belphega ist. Bist du vielleicht noch selbst in deiner rebellischen Phase? *g*


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Äh, ja ne is klar.
> 
> Wie wäre es mit:
> Zuhören, verstehen & bereuen, es das nächste mal besser machen und ein anständiger Mensch werden?



Keine Ahnung was da vorher vorgefallen ist.
Ich weiß nur ne alte Lehrerin von mir, die mich von ihren Englischstunden freigestellt hat weil sie meinen Mantel nicht leiden konnte. In der nächsten Stunde konnte sie dann meine Kette nicht leiden.
Der Höhepunkt war, als sie mich aus der Klasse verweisen wollte, weil meine dunkelrote Haarfarbe "die hinter mir Sitzenden vom Unterricht ablenkt".

Hier - meine damalige Haarfarbe kurz nachn aufstehn (mitte der Page):
http://www.allmystery.de/mitglieder/belphega

seeeehr ablenkend ... *kopfschüttel*

Ich hab dann den Schulinspektor eingeschalten - nach 2 Wochen Aufsicht musste sie ne pädagogische Nachschulung antreten.
Wir habn dann auch ne andere Lehrerin bekommen.
__

Wenn man wirklich Scheiße gebaut hat is Einsicht gut.
Aber wenn Lehrer wiedermal Herrscher spielen - standby schalten und gut is (:


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juli 2009)

Hm, erst im Unterricht mit dem Nachbarn quatschen und dann die Lehrerin blöd anmachen, weil der Notendurchschnitt so niedrig ist? Ich glaub dazu sag ich besser nichts mehr.

Ja, sie darf es. Ein Lehrer muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Jo klar, aber du sagst selber, du weißt nicht was hier los war. 
Und wenn ich mir die patzige Antwort vom TE so anschaue, dann kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Lehrer hier ziemlich rational gehandelt hat und da find iche einfach mal sollte einem "Kind" nicht so einen Rat geben.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Juli 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Okay, das scheint unterschiedlich gehandhabt zu werden. Ich erinnere mich daran, dass ein Verweis in meiner Schulzeit bedeutet hat, dass der jeweilige Schüler den Unterricht für den Rest der Stunde auf dem Gang verbringen durfte.


Das dürfen se gar nimmer weil wenn dem Schüler auf dem Gang was passiert ist das verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht wir hatten mal so nen Fall an der Schule.


----------



## Benrok (15. Juli 2009)

Deine Äusserung war aus Sicht der Lehrerin frech aber eigentlich ist es eine vielleicht berechtigte Kritik.
Das ist ein Problem, der Einstellung, dass Lehrer übern den Schülern stehen.
Eine Freundin von mir forscht grade an einer Lehrmethode in der die Lehrer mit den Schülern zusammen arbeiten.
Diese Methode ist bewiesen wesentlich besser, aber das durchzusetzen ist natürlich sehr sehr schwer.

Naja, bin ich froh, dass ich Abi und Studium hinter mir hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Links rein - rechts raus.
> Stumm nicken und tolerieren was sie sagt.
> Lehrer sind am längeren Ast. Wenn sie das Gefühl hat zu triumphieren, dann bekommt sie vllt sogar ein schlechtes Gewissen und is zukünftig "netter" zu dir.



Beim linken Ohr rein, beim rechten wieder raus und am Arsch vorbei weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lehrer verstecken sich hinter Strafaufgaben, haben mal bei einer Lehrerin alles was sie sagte kommentiert, so im Stile von: "Ja, interessant", "Aaaahaaaa!", "Wirklich!", "Weltklasse Unterricht!". Sie hat ein halbes Jahr lang einfach Strafaufgaben gegeben, irgendwann wurde es ihr zuviel und ist sie weinend zum Rektor gegangen, da hatte ich (fast) Mitleid mit ihr, aber scheissegal, danach hatten wir einen besseren Lehrer.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Beim linken Ohr rein, beim rechten wieder raus und am Arsch vorbei weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und hast du dich toll gefühlt?


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juli 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Beim linken Ohr rein, beim rechten wieder raus und am Arsch vorbei weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich wünschte mir immer das solche Leute die so ein Mist schreiben mal selber in die Rolle des Lehrers schlüpfen müssten...die würden wahrscheinlich nicht eine Woche durchhalten...


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2009)

Ich auch-.-
wenn wer aus unserer klasse schon scheiss baut, dann hoechstens dienstagst, unterricht bis 6 ist nicht auszuhalten ohne ein wenig spass.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Es ist schon schlimm genug das Lehrer die Erziehung übernehmen müssen, weil die Eltern offensichtlich versagen...
Dann aber auch noch  ne freche und mehr als Respektlose Antwort geben (es war wahrscheinlich auch mit passendem Slang und Ton bzw. da sieht man mal das sie sich leider auch noch um die Erziehung kümmern muss), da hast du dir den Verweis mehr als Verdient und meiner Meinung nach war das noch gnädig...
Aber das ist typisch... erst scheiße bauen und dann die Fresse groß aufreißen und dann rumheulen...


----------



## Matago (15. Juli 2009)

Ähmm 

Also nur das ich es richtig verstehe, du hast während des Unterrichts mit deinem nachbar gequatscht,
hast damit:

A - Nicht aufgepasst (Thema schlechter Durchschnitt)
B - Den Unterricht aktiv gestört (Thema schlechter Durchschnitt)
C - Evtl. Andere Schüler vom aufpassen abgehalten (Thema schlechter Durchschnitt !!!)

Daraufhin bekamst du eine Strafarbeit, die du patzig, pampig (so wie es pubertierende Jugendliche immer tun) mit den Worten kommentiert hast, wollen Sie sich nicht lieber um den Notenschnitt kümmern
als um meine Erziehung.
Die Konsequenz war ein Verweiss und jetzt fragst du hier ernsthaft nach ob der gerechtfertigt war ????

Das ist so wie die Leute die bei zu schnellem fahren angehalten werden und dann zu dem Polizisten sagen:

Hei hast du nix anderes zu tun musst du nicht Verbrecher jagen ?

Die wundern sich dann auch warum sie dann auf einmal ne zweistündige Fahrzeugkontolle über sich
ergehen lassen müssen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juli 2009)

vielleicht solltest du im unterricht weniger "blödsinn" machen, dann müsste die Lehrerin dir keinen anschiss geben und sie könnte ihre Zeit mehr in die englischstunde investieren, als dich erziehen zu müssen.


----------



## Raveneye (15. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung wie alt der TE ist aber gibt so ein alter da ist alles schwierig und manche Leute findet man natur aus sch.... ^^

So wie ich das sehe hast du im Unterricht gestört so das sie nicht in Ruhe ihren Unterricht machen konnte und sagst ihr danach das sie ja ihre Arbeit nicht richtig macht? *gg*

Aufs Spiel bezogen wäre das so wenn ich als Heiler den Tank nicht heile und ihm dann vorwerfe das er gestorben ist und nen wipe verursacht hat . Jetzt verstanden? 

Ich war früher auch so gegen alles und jeden das geht vorbei X-))


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juli 2009)

don't disrespect the sacred lehrkörper!
don't disrespect irgend eine autorität!


----------



## Lurock (15. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Links rein - rechts raus.
> Stumm nicken und tolerieren was sie sagt.
> Lehrer sind am längeren Ast. Wenn sie das Gefühl hat zu triumphieren, dann bekommt sie vllt sogar ein schlechtes Gewissen und is zukünftig "netter" zu dir.


So ist es und nicht anders. Wers so macht hat kaum bis gar keine Probleme.
Ich hab mich anfangs mit einer Lehrerin angelegt, die imo einfach keinen Unterricht halten kann.
Und schon fielen meine Aufsatz-Noten von 1 oder 2 auf 4... Hätt ich weitergemacht wär ich
nie wieder auf eine anständige Note gekommen. Mittlerweile gehts wieder... =/


----------



## Dratanel (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Ich würde ja sogar noch hinzufügen, dass ich froh bin, dass es Lehrerinnen wie deine Lehrerin gibt, die sich noch um die Erziehung von Kindern kümmert. Wenn die Lehrer sich da etwas mehr engagieren würden, wäre in Deutschland einiges besser.
> 
> Und deine Antwort war patzig und in beleidigender Absicht ausgesprochen, das willst du nicht leugnen, oder?
> 
> ...




Seid wann sind Lehrer zum Erziehen der Kinder in der Schule? Sollten das nicht lieber die Eltern übernehmen? Können Lehrer Kinder wirklich Erziehen? Die Lehrer machen schließlich kein Pädagogik Studium...


----------



## EspCap (15. Juli 2009)

> Die Lehrer machen schließlich kein Pädagogik Studium...


Zumindest nicht Real- und Gymnasiallehrer. Wäre aber teilweise dringend nötig wenn du mich fragst...


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

In unserer modernen Welt kann Erziehung nicht mehr komplett von den Eltern übernommen werden.

Ob das Gut ist oder Schlecht kann man diskutieren, aber es ist nunmal so wie es ist. 
Viele Kinder sehen ihre Eltern nur noch abends für 2 Stunden, was sollen die da noch groß erziehen?


----------



## Lurock (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> In unserer modernen Welt kann Erziehung nicht mehr komplett von den Eltern übernommen werden.
> 
> Ob das Gut ist oder Schlecht kann man diskutieren, aber es ist nunmal so wie es ist.
> Viele Kinder sehen ihre Eltern nur noch abends für 2 Stunden, was sollen die da noch groß erziehen?


Stell deine Meinung nicht als Tatsache dar, imho ist das nämlich allergrößter Schwachsinn.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Die Eltern sind verantwortlich für die Erziehung der Kinder. Und es ist ihre Pflicht, sie richtig zu erziehen.
Dass müssen nicht die Lehrer, nicht die Schulkolegen und auch ned der Fernseher oder Internet.
DIE ELTERN MÜSSEN DAT!

und wenn sie sich davon drücken passiert genau dat, was hier im Threaed diskutiert wird.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Grundsätzlich ist alles was ich hier schreibe meine Meinung. Soll ich das für dich in meine Signatur aufnehmen Lurock? Dachte eigentlich das wäre soweit klar.

Und jetzt sind wir wieder auf dem Niveau auf dem du auch im BO Thread angefangen hast. Du bezeichnest etwas als schwachsinn ohne zu sagen warum und wieso. Wie soll ich darauf jetzt antworten? Wie ein patziges Kind? "Doch es ist aber so *zungerausstreck*"

Wenn du bereit bist Dinge zu diskutieren, werde ich da gerne drauf eingehen.
Ansonsten ignoriere ich den obigen Beitrag einfach mal, da er jeglicher Diskussionsbasis entbehrt.

@Benji
Bin voll deiner Meinung.
Schade, dass es heutzutage (Vorsicht, eigene Meinung!!) selten nur noch so ist, oder?


----------



## Calathiel (15. Juli 2009)

ok.. meine eltern sind beides heilpädagogen und meine mutter ist teilweise im schulbereich tätig.

Es ist NICHT die Sache von den Lehrern die Kinder bzw. Schüler zu erziehen. Die Eltern sind dafür zuständig. Leider wälzen die Eltern es auf die Lehrer ab und die stehen dann als Sündenbock da wenn sie dann völlig überfordert und misslaunig Strafen verteilen.. 
Sry Cael, das ist nicht unsere Welt und nicht unsere moderne Welt.

Das ist ganz einfach die soziale INkompetenz und Faulheit mancher Eltern, dass sie die Erziehung abschieben. 
Und als Dank wenn dann die Lehrer den Erziehungspart übernehmen, werden sie dann noch bestraft, weil sie zu "hart" sind... jaja...


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

punkt 1: 
noch nie hat jemand meinem namen so verunstaltet wie du xD

punkt 2:
nochmal: ich habe nicht gesagt, dass es gut und richtig so ist. aber in der modernen gesellschaft ist es halt so.
du sagst selber, dass es immer häufiger wird und gibst mir damit recht?!

also müssen wir unsere lehrer darauf vorbereiten meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2009)

Jetzt frag ich mich wieso Lehrer sich mit dem Thema Pädagogik beschäftigen müssen wenn sie ja nichts mit der Erziehung zu tun haben. Totaler Mist, ernsthaft, natürlich haben die Lehrer einen Erzieherischen Auftrag, das war schon im Mittelalter so..


----------



## Calathiel (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> punkt 1:
> noch nie hat jemand meinem namen so verunstaltet wie du xD
> 
> punkt 2:
> ...


punkt1: sorry ^^

punkt 2:

Zurzeit stagniert es eher. Und nein, nicht die Lehrer müssen darauf vorbereitet werden sondern die Eltern. Ka. mir kommts so vor, als Eltern n Kind in die welt setzen und dann ihr eigenes Leben leben und ihrem Kind einfach nur noch sagen : "jaja mach du nur" . Sorry, ich bin auch erst 22 aber ich habe noch eine Erziehung genossen, wie viele Leute die ich kenne. Nur gibt es einfach auch Jugendliche die einfach ned kapieren, was Respekt und Erziehung bedeutet. Früher wurden die in Heime gesteckt..Heute hängen se am Bahnhof und pöbeln rum...


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juli 2009)

Sign @ Deathstyle, mein lieber Herr ****************** Direktor, der mich aus dem Amerika-Austausch, aufgrund eines großen Streits wegen dem Sozialparktikum geschmissen hat, hat selbst gesagt:" Die Schule hat einen Erziehungsauftrag.".
Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen, ich rede Müll ist aber jedem selbst überlassen, ob er mir glaubt oder nicht.

Hugh, Häuptling haben gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (15. Juli 2009)

ich empfand das normal dass man selten wirklich anwesend ist im unterricht.
wenn halt mal was von lehrkörpern kam, setzte es schon mal eine retourkutsche und so folgte die
verwarnung in form eines verweises.

Sobald man einen hatte liess man für das restliche halbjahr die anderen die hauptstörarbeit verrichten und war gut weg.

Ja sie darf natürlich ab so einer Antwort nen Verweis geben, schlimm ist dies allerdings nicht.
Natürlich solltest du wenn dein notenschnitt nicht wirklich berauschend ist mehr aufpassen, aber solange es geht,
spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen im unterricht für auflockerung zu sorgen.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2009)

@Calathiel
Nur weil die Lehrer einen Erziehungsauftrag haben heisst es ja nicht das die Eltern nichtsmehr tun müssen.. Oh' man, gut das ich sowas für selbstverständlich halte.
Natürlich hängt nicht alles an den Lehrern, aber zu sagen das die Lehrer nichts mit der Erziehung zu tun haben ist absoluter Bullshit. ;]


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

seh ich genauso wie deathstyle (oder er wie ich, habs ja zuerst gesagt xD)

es sollte eine zusammenarbeit sein.

und bei den kindern, bei denen die eltern versagen muss der lehrer halt retten was zu retten ist ..


----------



## Calathiel (15. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @Calathiel
> Nur weil die Lehrer einen Erziehungsauftrag haben heisst es ja nicht das die Eltern nichtsmehr tun müssen.. Oh' man, gut das ich sowas für selbstverständlich halte.
> Natürlich hängt nicht alles an den Lehrern, aber zu sagen das die Lehrer nichts mit der Erziehung zu tun haben ist absoluter Bullshit. ;]



Ja gut, dann anders

Die Lehrer sind nicht dafür da den Jungen Respekt und grundlegende Erziehungsmassnahmen beizubringen.
primär sind Lehrer da um den Schulstoff rüberzubringen und die Kinderchen für weiterführende Schulen/Lehre/Leben vorzubereiten. Die grundlegende Erziehung (Wie verhalte ich mich jemand anderem gegenüber, wie formuliere ich eine Frage ohne dass sie beleidigend ist usw.) gehört immer noch zum Elternteil. 
Wie ich beim eingangspost schon gesehen habe, sollen sie ja weniger auf Erziehung legen. Das können sie aber nicht, weil sie nicht mal Unterricht geben können, wenn die Kinder ned mal eine wirklcihe Erziehung genossen haben.

Gegen Auflockerung, Spässe und kleine Störaktionen sagen die meisten Lehrer nichts. Das gehört dazu, du kannst mit einer Klasse nicht nur stur durcharbeiten. Was aber definitiv dann halt zu weit geht, wenn das ganze so störend ist, dass die Unterrichtsstunde einem Pausenhof gleicht. Für diesen Effekt reicht es auch wenn nur zwei miteinander flüstern.

Wenn man dann aber kommt und dann noch gleich den Notendurchschnitt der Klasse der Lehrerin in die Schuhe schiebt und dies auch noch so geradeaus sagt, ist es für mich nicht verwunderlich, dasss es Strafen hagelt.

Zu 95+% ist nicht der Lehrer schuld, sondern die Schüler nicht fähig sich dem Lehrstil anzupassen (meine erfahrung nach: grund-sekundar-gymnasium-berufsschule). Auch ich habe immer über Lehrer im verdeckten gemotzt und blablabla. Jedoch eine Eskalation wegen einem Lehrer hat es nur einmal gegeben, und da sind auch alle 4 Klassen die er unterrichtet hat mit Vertretern zum Rektor. 
Aber niemand von uns hat ihm gegenüber eine dumme KLappe gehabt, sondern wir habens sachlich ausdiskutiert, und dazu gehören einfach nicht solche sprüche wie "Anstatt zu erziehen solltest du uns Englisch beibringen".. Der Lehrer ist nur eine Unterstützung, lernen müsst ihr es. Da kannste auch den besten Lehrer hinstellen, ohne 
Eigeninitaitive und Lernbereitschaft, wird der Durchschnitt nie steigern.



> und bei den kindern, bei denen die eltern versagen muss der lehrer halt retten was zu retten ist ..


Nope Schulpsychologe, Familienerziehungsterapie, Jugendamt... usw.. Die sind dafür zuständig was zu retten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn die Lehrer bei 20 Schülern jeden einzelnen zuerst noch erziehen müssen. Da wäre die Pisastudie bald soweit, dass gymnasiasten grad ma das einmaleins können.


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Immerhin studieren es Lehrer und manche Eltern sind schon mit ihrem eigenen Leben zusehends überfordert.

Lehrer sollen die Kinder nicht KOMPLETT erziehen. Trotzdem haben sie einen erzieherischen Auftrag im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten.

Da eine Klasse eine andere soziale Gruppe darstellt wie ein Familie und der nächste Erwachsene der direkt an den Kindern dran ist, wäre dann wohl der Lehrer.

Und wenn jemand sagt: "So ein Quatsch! Lehrer sind nur zum Lernstoff unterrichten da!"

dann sag ich: "Ok! Dann werft sie raus und ersetzt sie durch Lerncomputer!"


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Die Lehrer haben einen Erzieherischen Auftrag.
Doch ich persöhnlich würde sagen, sie haben 20 % zu erfüllen, und die Eltern die 80%.
Doch irgendwie haben manche Eltern das Gefühl, die Lehrer müssen 80% machen, und sie nur 20%.

Und anstatt dass sich Lehrer mit Eltern  absprechen, wie man das Kind gut erziehen könnte, bewerfen sie sich gegenseitig mit Schimpfwörter und Bananen...
und am Ende leidet das Kind, weil es keine richtige Erziehung genossen hat. Und dies wirkt siech wieder auf die heutige und zukünftige Gesellschaft aus.

... und die Welt geht unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calathiel (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Die Lehrer haben einen Erzieherischen Auftrag.
> Doch ich persöhnlich würde sagen, sie haben 20 % zu erfüllen, und die Eltern die 80%.
> Doch irgendwie haben manche Eltern das Gefühl, die Lehrer müssen 80% machen, und sie nur 20%.
> 
> ...



give erziehungsunterricht. oder eine zwischenklasse oder spezifische Schulklassen für sowas :X Die Möglichkeiten und Forderungen sind von beiden Seiten da.... Aber ja Gevatter staat möchte ja lieber geld sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die 80 Prozent die die Lehrer heute tragen müssen, stimmen in etwa mit meinen Erfahrungen wenn ich abends meinen Eltern zuhöre...

Noch lustiger ist es, dass schwer Erziehbare heute anstatt sie wirklich zu fördern, einfahc in die Sonderschule zu den geistig handicapierten gesteckt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. Juli 2009)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich jetzt mal OT was anmerken muss.
Ich finde es schön, dass man sich mit den meisten Leuten doch irgendwie verständigen kann und dann am Ende merkt, dass man mit der Meinung gar nicht so weit auseinander gelegen hat!

Ich finds halt irgendwie erbärmlich, die Meinung eines anderen einfach mal als Schwachsinn abzutun und dazu keinerlei Argumente zu bringen. Das ist kein "Beschimpfungsboard" sondern ein "Forum" was ganz bestimmt ausm Lateinischen kommt und irgendwas mit Diskutieren zu tun hat xD


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> der ganze euphorische OT-Text



/sign

ist ja auch Sinn eines Forums aber ich gehe sogar noch weiter: Meistens fühle ich sogar mit dir wenn du dir hier ignoriert/überlesen vorkommst, so geht es mir meistens auch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Punkt ist: Eltern versagen reihenweise... gewollt oder ungewollt ist dabei irrelevant und Wir Lehrer dürfen den Karren wieder aus der Scheiße ziehen...
Ich bin eindeutig für einen Elternführerschein... wer ein Kind nicht erziehen kann/will soll gefälligst auch keine Drecksblagen in die Welt setzen, so einfach ist das!


----------



## Calathiel (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Punkt ist: Eltern versagen reihenweise... gewollt oder ungewollt ist dabei irrelevant und Wir Lehrer dürfen den Karren wieder aus der Scheiße ziehen...
> Ich bin eindeutig für einen Elternführerschein... wer ein Kind nicht erziehen kann/will soll gefälligst auch keine Drecksblagen in die Welt setzen, so einfach ist das!


Das wär was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten noch mit theorieprüfung und praxisprüfung wo man da so ne puppe mit sich rumtragen muss? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erinnert mich grad irgendwie an so billige amerikanische college filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (15. Juli 2009)

Lurst schrieb:


> Huhu liebe buffed community
> folgende situation:
> Heute in der Englischstunde hab ich mal wieder anschiss gekriegt und musste nach der Schulstunde zur Lehrerin vor um mit ihr zu reden.
> Sie meinte sie müsse mich erziehen und ich müsste dann die Hausordnung schreiben. Ich meinte dann das sie weniger Wert auf "Erhiehung" legen soll und ihre Mühe in den Unterricht stecken damit der Notendurchschnitt der Klasse in Englisch besser wird. Daraufhin meint sie: "So du kriegst jetzt einen Verweis wegen Respektlosigkeit"
> ...





Ganz ehrlich? ich hätts genauso wie deine Lehrerin gemacht... und vor gar nicht allzulangerzeit galt auch noch die prügelstrafe als legitime Erziehungsmethode... und wenn sich die Kids heute benehmen wie die Axt im Walde, dann verstehe ich da den Lehrkörper sehr gut!
Und ob sie das darf??? Tja was hast du denn schon alles gemacht was du eigentlich nicht darfst??


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Punkt ist: Eltern versagen reihenweise... gewollt oder ungewollt ist dabei irrelevant und Wir Lehrer dürfen den Karren wieder aus der Scheiße ziehen...
> Ich bin eindeutig für einen Elternführerschein... wer ein Kind nicht erziehen kann/will soll gefälligst auch keine Drecksblagen in die Welt setzen, so einfach ist das!



Dreacksbalg? sagst du das auch deinen schüler ? 

ich hatte mal arsch von lehre der meint er wäre was besser als ich, 3 woche später ist der heulend aus den klassen zimmer.


----------



## Calathiel (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Dreacksbalg? sagst du das auch deinen schüler ?
> 
> ich hatte mal arsch von lehre der meint er wäre was besser als ich, 3 woche später ist der heulend aus den klassen zimmer.


http://german-bash.org/25404

biste sicher, dass es ned so war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Calathiel schrieb:


> http://german-bash.org/25404
> 
> biste sicher, dass es ned so war?
> 
> ...



aha lustig, wenn mich lehrer nicht respektiert, mach ich es auch nicht ganz einfach.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Dreacksbalg? sagst du das auch deinen schüler ?
> 
> ich hatte mal arsch von lehre der meint er wäre was besser als ich, 3 woche später ist der heulend aus den klassen zimmer.



... ist das Deutsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich nehme an, er sagt das nur hier und das sei seine eigene Meinung. Zudem ist Selor auch nur ein Mensch. MIT GEFÜHLEN! GENAU WIE DU!
Verstehste? Man kann etwas mögen oder nicht und dass auch aussprechen! 


Und die Welt geht unter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> MIT GEFÜHLEN! GENAU WIE DU!



Ich hab keine meine sind gestorben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

1. Kann ich privates und Arbeit trennen
2. Soetwas macht niemand ohne Grund... und ich glaube dir auf keinen Fall das du vollkommen unschuldig bist...


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ... ist das Deutsch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Trotzdem sollte man sich ein wenig zügeln! Sobald ein Schimpfwort fällt ist jegliche Form von einer konstruktiven Diskussion tot....


...so wie Gott  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte man sich ein wenig zügeln! Sobald ein Schimpfwort fällt ist jegliche Form von einer konstruktiven Diskussion tot....
> 
> 
> ...so wie Gott
> ...



Drecksbalg ist kein Schimpfwort sondern ein Statusbericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem habe ich mich gezügelt sonst hätte ich den TE in der Luft zerissen...


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Ich hab keine meine sind gestorben.



Es sind die gleichgültigen Menschen, die sich das Leben nehmen...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 2. Soetwas macht niemand ohne Grund... und ich glaube dir auf keinen Fall das du vollkommen unschuldig bist...


Wenn du meinst alles was ich gemacht hab war lehrer auf einen fehler auf aufmerksam zu machen, (weiss es nicht mehr so genau war glaub ich Mathe ) auf jeden fall wolte er es nicht ein sehen als auch andre schüler gesagt haben das ich recht habe.

Musste ich 25 Seiten straf arbeit schreiben "wegen unterrichts störung"


----------



## Scrätcher (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Drecksbalg ist kein Schimpfwort sondern ein Statusbericht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja ok, dem TE kauf ich die Geschichte des armen kleinen Rotkäppchen das von der bösen Frau Wolf zu unrecht fast gefressen wurde auch nicht ab.

Trotzdem bist du in der Position des Erwachsenen und mußt dementsprechend wege aufzeigen wie man mit einander reden kann ohne sich zu beleidigen! Nicht hier allgemein, aber als "Vertreter" der Lehrer schon!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

Aha...
und dafür hast du ihn rausgeekelt?
Fühlst du dich jetzt stark? Bist du jetzt ein Held? Bist du groß? Haben sich dir jetzt die ganzen Tussen an den Hals geschmissen oder was?

Wie gesagt Scrätcher, ich kann privates und Arbeit gut trennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (15. Juli 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Es sind die gleichgültigen Menschen, die sich das Leben nehmen...


omg mein name ist Terminator ich bin ein robbter du glaubst alles was man dir sagt.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst alles was ich gemacht hab war lehrer auf einen fehler auf aufmerksam zu machen, (weiss es nicht mehr so genau war glaub ich Mathe ) auf jeden fall wolte er es nicht ein sehen als auch andre schüler gesagt haben das ich recht habe.
> 
> Musste ich 25 Seiten straf arbeit schreiben "wegen unterrichts störung"


Aaah, mit sowas kann man arbeiten^^

Tja, da stimme ich dir zu, hier ist es der Fehler vom Lehrer. Aber man sollte die Situationen immer von einander trennen. Wo er vorher nen Fehler gemacht hat, könnte er hier aber richtig liegen. Genau das gleiche würde ich von allen Lehrern wünschen.

Vielleicht mochte ihm einfach deine Nase ned :/


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde es gut, das vor ein paar jahren meine eltern noch viel mit mir unternommen haben, mich erzogen haben und mir einen wegweiser im leben gaben.
nun mache ich alles alleine, denke selber usw, aber dabei habe ich immer diesen vorteil, gelernt zu haben was man in der schule wegen zuvielen leuten/zuwenig zeit die lehrer nie tun koennten.

Es stimmt leider, das bei vielen kindern beide eltern bis spaetabend und auch sammstags arbeiten.
Auch ist es traurig, das manche Eltern den kindern einfach den Fernseher anmachen und ihre eigene Angelegenheiten machen.

Die Lehrer habens auch schwer, ich hab mich mehrmals mit bekannten unterhalten (die nicht an meiner schule sind).
Solche Affen die meinen wenn sie einen Lehrer rausmobben sind sie cool, sind meistens die, die auch nichts draufhaben, unterricht behindern und 5er schreiben, ausserdem hipphopp hoeren und voll auf gangstah ey sind.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> omg mein name ist Terminator ich bin ein robbter du glaubst alles was man dir sagt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Unterstellung! 
Dies hat mir niemand gesagt. Das ist meine eigene Meinung.
Und wenn man bei nem Thema gleichgültig is, heisst es ned, dass dieser gleich vonner Brücke springt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (15. Juli 2009)

Bleibt bitte beim Thema... langsam wird es mir ein wenig zu spammig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Browncoat (15. Juli 2009)

Lehrer dürfen meiner meinung nach heute viel zu wenig.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2009)

Browncoat schrieb:


> Lehrer dürfen meiner meinung nach heute viel zu wenig.


Da geb ich dir zwar recht, aber gleichzeitig bin ich sehr froh darüber - bedenke was alles Lehrer werden darf..


----------



## Browncoat (15. Juli 2009)

Rede auch nicht unbedingt von schlägen.
Aber ich finde es einfach nur unwürdig was sich Lehrer von Schülern alles gefallen lassen müssen.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juli 2009)

Ich wollte auch keineswegs auf die Prügelstrafe hinaus! Allerdings gibt es wirklich Menschen in diesem Beruf die wirklich _einfach nur zu blöd_ sind, solche Menchen könnten mit mehr "Rechten"(oder eigentlich "Möglichkeiten") vielen Schülern auch zu unrecht einiges verbauen.

Ich bin nach der 10ten Klasse Realschule aufs Gymnasium gewechselt und musste erschreckende Wandlungen (eigentlich im positivem Sinne) feststellen, dadurch wurde mir die Unfähigkeit meiner Realschullehrer erst richtig klar..


----------



## fathril (15. Juli 2009)

Ja mann ihr habts echt alle drauf.
Hier wird ganz NORMALES aufmüpfiges Verhalten von Jugendlichen direkt als Erziehungsfehler dargestellt.
In dem Alter will man seine Grenzen austesten und die halt auch bei Lehrern dass man da mal überzieht is klar.
über das Thema ham wir erst letztens in Ethik geredet und unser Lehrer hat gemeint solche Sachen sollte man als Lehrer net so streng sehen...
Naja Selor ich glaub du wirst ne toplehrer wirst wahrscheinlich richtig geliebt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:Noch besser is nur noch das direkt noch HipHop mit hinein assoziert wird,echt geil.
@TE Ja den Verweis kann sie dir leider geben aber vllt kannst du sie ja noch volllabern bis sie ihn zurücknimmt wenns sie ihn noch net losgeschickt hat.


----------



## Descartes (15. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Punkt ist: Eltern versagen reihenweise... gewollt oder ungewollt ist dabei irrelevant und Wir Lehrer dürfen den Karren wieder aus der Scheiße ziehen...
> Ich bin eindeutig für einen Elternführerschein... wer ein Kind nicht erziehen kann/will soll gefälligst auch keine Drecksblagen in die Welt setzen, so einfach ist das!



Ich hab einen guten draht zu meinen Ex-Lehrer an der Hauptschule und scheinbar ist
einiges den Berg runter gegangen was man vor paar jahren schon beobachten konnte.
Komisch dabei ist, das sich der geschmack der Schüler in sachen Musik auch stark geändert hat,
die Eltern der Kinder kein interesse mehr daran hatten ihr Kind in der Schule zu vertreten wie z.b. durch
Ämter wie Klassen-Elternsprecher oder nicht zu Sprechabenden zu gehen oder Elternversammlungen.

Dann sollen Plötzlich Lehrer herhalten weil, Eltern scheinbar einfach regelrecht versagen,
trotzdem das meist ein Elternteil zuhause ist und sich ums Kind kümmern könnte.

Ich könnt noch massig mehr darüber schreiben, aber hab net vor mir mehr flames als nötig zu kassieren.

@topic
Tja Lurst, Shit Happens.
In der Berufsschule wurden meinem nachbar und mir mal die Probe weggenommen 
und ne 6 erteilt wegen "Unterschleifen", weil mein Nachbar mich angeflüstert hat,
glaub du weist was danach diskutiert wurde...?

Aber sich wegen lappern im Unterricht erwischen zu lassen und dann noch Frech sein ist schon Blöd,
deine Aussage hätte man auch anders formulieren können um einigen Ärger zu ersparen.


----------



## izabul (15. Juli 2009)

ich finde das sie übertreibt
die menschen heut zu tage verstehen kein spaß mehr vorallem die erwachsenen einfach alles Spießer immer heist es du bist respektlos und sonst was ich hasse es aber endern kann ich es nicht also muss ich es einfach so hin nehmen-.-


----------



## Descartes (16. Juli 2009)

izabul schrieb:


> ich finde das sie übertreibt
> die menschen heut zu tage verstehen kein spaß mehr vorallem die erwachsenen einfach alles Spießer immer heist es du bist respektlos und sonst was ich hasse es aber endern kann ich es nicht also muss ich es einfach so hin nehmen-.-


Ansichtssache, aber so wie man in den Wald scheit, schreit es auch wieder heraus.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Juli 2009)

izabul schrieb:


> ich finde das sie übertreibt
> die menschen heut zu tage verstehen kein spaß mehr vorallem die erwachsenen einfach alles Spießer immer heist es du bist respektlos und sonst was ich hasse es aber endern kann ich es nicht also muss ich es einfach so hin nehmen-.-



Hehe, willst nen Freischein zum Scheiße bauen gelle?
Oder baust selbst genug scheiße und wirst aber immer drangekriegt oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Juli 2009)

wo ist deanne sie will doch lehrerin werden wenn ich mich nicht täusche da würd mcih jetzt mal ihre meinung interessieren


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

izabul schrieb:


> ich finde das sie übertreibt
> die menschen heut zu tage verstehen kein spaß mehr vorallem die erwachsenen einfach alles Spießer immer heist es du bist respektlos und sonst was ich hasse es aber endern kann ich es nicht also muss ich es einfach so hin nehmen-.-


Die Sache ist die: es stört niemanden wenn jemand mal nen Spass macht oder sich ein Bisschen daneben benimmt. Wenn Du jetzt aber Lehrer bist und je nachdem wo Du unterrichtest 4-8 Klassen am Tag unterrichtest und pro Klasse 1-2 Kasper sind die pausenlos nichts Anderes machen als ständig irgendwelche Sprüche rauszulassen und das über Jahre hinweg, kann ichs gut verstehen wenn man sich als Lehrer nicht alles gefallen lässt. Ausserdem sagt normalerweise ein Lehrer im Unterricht, dass man bitte still sein soll wenn man sich von Schülern die quatschen gestört fühlt. Dass man einen Verweis direkt beim ersten Mal quatschen erhält hab ich in meiner gesamten Schulzeit nie erlebt und wir hatten zT recht strenge Lehrer was solche Dinge anbelangt. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass hier nicht einfach einmal kurz mit dem Banknachbarn gequatscht wurde, sondern es sich um nen "Wiederholungstäter" handelt. Wenn der dann im persönlichen Gespräch immernoch nicht versteht was ich ihm zu sagen versuche und er mir sogar noch frech kommt, kann ich jeden Lehrer verstehn der daraufhin nen Verweis an die Eltern nach Hause schickt. Denn ich schätz mal die Eltern werdens ihm schlussendlich eher verständlich sagen können, was ich schon die ganze Zeit über im Unterricht versucht habe.

Ich persönlich hab mich auch schon um Kids gekümmert und hab dann auch recht viel durchgehen lassen, aber irgendwann ist einfach ne gewisse Grenze erreicht und wenns die Kids dann immernoch nicht kapieren muss man halt ne Strafe verhängen. Im Leben kommt man halt nicht immer ungestraft davon und es ist besser wenn man das lernt bevor man ins Berufsleben kommt, denn dann kommt man nicht mit ner einfachen Verwarnung davon sondern wird u.U. direkt gekündigt wenn man Mist baut.


----------

